# Signings



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

Just wanted ot start a thread that would keep fans updated on their chances to meet the Mavs stars. I wanted to report I met Lafrentz and Najera yesterday - but i REALLY wanna meet Dirk or Nash. One chance I know of, that's coming up, is at the Hoop Camp. I guess this thread really applies to those living in the Dallas area of Texas, like myself. BTW what was up with T-mac saturday night!?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet Najera was a realy snob huh? He has that reputation for being a snob...


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

lol ;-)

Actually, he was real nice. I complimented both players on their well preformances of the night before (I'd been at the game), and shook hands with them. I remember exactly what Najera said to me, commenting on the fact that I'm 12 and about as tall as him: "At the rate you're growing, next time I see you, you'll have a spot on the Mavs!" Lafrentz sorta chuckled at that, they signed my jersey and basketball, took a quick photo with me, and that was pretty much it. It was overall real cool - but I REALLY wanna met Dirk. Dirk is like my total hero.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

You are almost as tall as Najera and you are 12 years old? Did I read this right? How tall was Najera anyways...is he as big as he is listed?


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I've met Nash a couple times and he's a real stand up guy.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

dude, so you are like 6'8''?


do you play ball for your school? are you any good? think you are goin to get any taller?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk_n_nash_4ever</b>!
> Just wanted ot start a thread that would keep fans updated on their chances to meet the Mavs stars. I wanted to report I met Lafrentz and Najera yesterday - but i REALLY wanna meet Dirk or Nash. One chance I know of, that's coming up, is at the Hoop Camp. I guess this thread really applies to those living in the Dallas area of Texas, like myself. BTW what was up with T-mac saturday night!?


I know Raef from class at Kansas. He is a class act. Great guy. I met Najera when Oklahoma played in Lawrence.


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

To Lakers32:

Yeah, I'm really tall. I'm at least a foot taller than my mom, and four inches taller than my dad (he's 43 yrs! lol). My doc says that my glands are real messed up (but not a bad thing; just makes me grow fast; it's not fatal oranything), and by the time I'm 20 or so I'll be close to 7'6". He says I may get an inch or two taller than that, but that's pretty much it...

As far as B-Ball goes, I can't run or dribble for beans, but i do play 4 the team. I can make pretty much any shot - once I made it from the other side of the court (luck ), and I've made it several times from half-court. I mean, I have off-days, but I make close to every shot. I don't think there's been more than three time I've missed a shot from in the paint.

BTW, this topic is not meant to discuss how tall I am.
____________________________________________________

I'm the :devil: 
You're a :upset:
And everyone else is a big glob of :spam:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds like a center to me....:yes: youll be a good center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How much do you weigh?
Im 14, turning 15.. 5'8 130


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, the real funny thing is that I way less than average. Don't ask me why, it's just how it is. I'm around 100, 105. 

NOTE TO TRISTAN: Whenever we play basketball in gym class, guess who's first pick for center?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk_n_nash_4ever</b>!
> Well, the real funny thing is that I way less than average. Don't ask me why, it's just how it is. I'm around 100, 105.
> 
> NOTE TO TRISTAN: Whenever we play basketball in gym class, guess who's first pick for center?


You should look into hiring a personal trainer if you want to have a chance at being a good athlete/basketball player.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk_n_nash_4ever</b>!
> Well, the real funny thing is that I way less than average. Don't ask me why, it's just how it is. I'm around 100, 105.
> 
> NOTE TO TRISTAN: Whenever we play basketball in gym class, guess who's first pick for center?


Your pretty skinny for a tall guy, we wouldnt wanna see another brad....
I'm 5'9, 15 yrs old weigh about 140, i played into three leagues, first time i played i was a PF, then i got lowered to PG, then im signing up to a league this season and the coach are expecting me to play sg or pg. most likely pg though, ppl call me "next jason kidd" pretty gay. ahh...well...


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Your pretty skinny for a tall guy, we wouldnt wanna see another brad....
> I'm 5'9, 15 yrs old weigh about 140, i played into three leagues, first time i played i was a PF, then i got lowered to PG, then im signing up to a league this season and the coach are expecting me to play sg or pg. most likely pg though, ppl call me "next jason kidd" pretty gay. ahh...well...


I agree. That is gay. I am planning on attending a summer league for peeps 15-20. They said exeptions could be made for people who are younger but reach the height requirements


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Your pretty skinny for a tall guy, we wouldnt wanna see another brad....
> I'm 5'9, 15 yrs old weigh about 140, i played into three leagues, first time i played i was a PF, then i got lowered to PG, then im signing up to a league this season and the coach are expecting me to play sg or pg. most likely pg though, ppl call me "next jason kidd" pretty gay. ahh...well...


I agree. That is gay. I am planning on attending a summer league for peeps 15-20. They said exeptions could be made for people who are younger but reach the height requirements


----------

